# [SOLVED] Where is udevinfo command?

## BeteNoire

I've noticed that command udevinfo is missing on my systems:

```
# which udevinfo

which: no udevinfo in (/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.3.2:/usr/kde/4.1/sbin:/usr/kde/4.1/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/lib/subversion/bin)
```

Where is it and why is it missing?

----------

## bunder

 *Quote:*   

> chris@bunder ~ $ which udevinfo
> 
> /usr/bin/udevinfo
> 
> chris@bunder ~ $ etcat belongs /usr/bin/udevinfo
> ...

 

hope that helps a little.

cheers

----------

## VoidMage

```

udevadm info <options>

```

Hope that helps a bit more  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> udevadm info <options>
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

I have udev 130-r1.

I understand that someone decided to remove undevinfo in favor of udevadm?

----------

## VoidMage

udevinfo was a symlink for awhile. Upstream simply removed the symlink.

----------

## BeteNoire

Thanks for explanation.

----------

